# Kingsford Pellets



## mike243 (Sep 26, 2020)

Eased thru Walmart early this am and spotted some Kingsford pellets, looks like a blend, also noticed the pellets were shorter than they use to be and maybe bigger around, don't think there is any way they could bridge, If your having bridging issues you might want to ck them out , oh they are under $8 a bag if I remember correctly.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Sep 26, 2020)

I asked a few weeks ago bc I was also in the store and saw them. They didn’t have very good reviews on here. I decided against them and ordered some lumberjack pellets. More expensive but well worth it. Flavor is amazing


----------



## mike243 (Sep 27, 2020)

Well they are not made the same as the ones I bought on clearance last year, I will pu a bag and see how they do.


----------



## bill1 (Sep 27, 2020)

My local walmart doesn't have them.  PitBoss Comp at $15/40# is hard to beat.  The walmart online price for Kingsford is $18/20#.   They both have favorable reviews but I'd have to hear from users here that Kingsford is worth that price before I'll try 'em.  Kingsford has done a lot for our hobby, and I'll praise them for that, but their main product (charcoal briquettes) never fails to disappoint me.


----------



## sandyut (Sep 28, 2020)

Curious about these...  Rec Teq started pitching them on their site.  not sure if it temporary or some promo or what.


----------



## JWFokker (Sep 28, 2020)

I've used them and while they're 100% flavorwood, they are milder than Lumberjack.  Pretty light in color too, which often indicates how fragrant or flavorful a pellet is going to be.


----------



## bill1 (Sep 28, 2020)

JWF...thanks for mentioning that.  My anecdotal experience as well has been that the lighter-colored the pellets are, the more likely they are to lack flavor. 

My last data point was the Costco bag of Traeger blend pellets I'd been saving "for a special occasion" and finally opened last month.  Big disappointment...and they were the color of the sawdust I sweep from under my table saw.  

But they came in a mighty-nice bag.  
Guess you cant' tell a book by its cover.


----------



## mike243 (Oct 4, 2020)

ok got a bag of the Kingsford, will swap the pellets out and find something to throw on it today I hope


----------



## mike243 (Oct 4, 2020)

Well good smoke and a lot of dust in the bag, had a flameout but caught it pretty quick, shut it down and fired it right back out, talk about a lot of smoke lol, left the lid down so I could see the bang, yep backed up 15’ and about the time i didnt thint it was ever going to stop bam, lid lifted 4” and I had to retreat 25’ to get out of the cloud, might have ta shake some creosote off the ribs lol


----------



## bill1 (Oct 4, 2020)

mike243 said:


> Well good smoke and a lot of dust in the bag, had a flameout but caught it pretty quick, shut it down and fired it right back out, talk about a lot of smoke lol, left the lid down so I could see the bang, yep backed up 15’ and about the time i didnt thint it was ever going to stop bam, lid lifted 4” and I had to retreat 25’ to get out of the cloud, might have ta shake some creosote off the ribs lol


_Other than that Mrs. Lincoln, how was the Play?  _
So how were the ribs?


----------



## mike243 (Oct 4, 2020)

Could've used 45 more minutes wrapped but I only had little foil and little time, cranked to 300 to hit 198 ,  they were decent but not 1 of my better efforts, 2 rack of spares,  I am getting worse at remembering to take pictures lol . not sure but going to clean my auger channel out, dont need a flameout when I am busy sleeping or running around. there was no bridging beacause I emptyed the bin and ran the smoker till it quit burning, then reloaded. they have good smoke but lots of dust ,


----------



## JWFokker (Oct 4, 2020)

I haven't had a lot of dust in the bags of Kingsford I've bought, less than Pit Boss at least. Could be how they were stored and handled before you got them. Makes a big difference with charcoal too.


----------

